# Mine Roller



## tomahawk6 (23 Oct 2006)

The effort to provide IED protection to our troops continues to evolve. Now we need to get the force field perfected. 

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2006/10/usmc-pays-1435m-for-150-mine-roller-vehicle-attachments/index.php



> A General Dynamics release notes that "The MRS is a countermine system that is mounted on wheeled vehicles to reduce the impact of pressure-activated explosive devices. The MRS detects and neutralizes mines and improvised explosive devices before the host vehicle passes over the explosive device. The MRS will be integrated on Marine Corps Light Armored Vehicles (LAVs), Medium Tactical Vehicle Replacements [DID: USMC medium trucks], Joint Explosive Ordnance Disposal Rapid Response Vehicles [DID: Cougar family], and High Mobility Multi-Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs)."


----------



## GAP (23 Oct 2006)

Has there been much pressure plate IED's? I was under the impression the majority of IED's were command/timer detonated


----------



## 043 (23 Oct 2006)

Many, many PPIED's. In fact, the TB are smart little fuckers. They are moving the blast seat back from the PP so that the effects of the blast is not right under the engine, but under the crew compartment.


----------



## 043 (23 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Has there been much pressure plate IED's? I was under the impression the majority of IED's were command/timer detonated



PM Inbound


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Oct 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Many, many PPIED's. In fact, the TB are smart little ****ers. They are moving the blast seat back from the PP so that the effects of the blast is not right under the engine, but under the crew compartment.



Have these been IED's, or rather old left over AT mines (as the Russans surly left plenty of them behind, like everything else).


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2006)

IED's can be anything; left over AT mines stacked, UXO's, any explosive device or ordnance, booby-trapped or rigged with various different methods of triggering them.  They do not come 'factory made'.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Oct 2006)

George, I know what a IED is.  I am not the media, as they site them as the same thing  ;D

I was wondering if they were actually IED's, or mines as they are two different things. :'(


----------



## McG (24 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Has there been much pressure plate IED's? I was under the impression the majority of IED's were command/timer detonated


They can be both.  



			
				NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I was wondering if they were actually IED's, or mines as they are two different things. :'(


IED.  The TB cells are not taught to fuze mines, but to integrate them into improvised devices.


----------



## 043 (24 Oct 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Have these been IED's, or rather old left over AT mines (as the Russans surly left plenty of them behind, like everything else).



If they had been AT Mines, I would have stated as such.


----------

